#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  > Malaysia Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Penangs best deal guesthouse, the cheapest

## dirtydog

This hotel the Pin Seng Hotel is the best deal in Penang at 20 ringit per night, nice and clean, set back off the road so no traffic noise, only one slight problem, yep it isn't quite on Chulia Street, it is just off of it down Love Lane, this is where the Thai ladyboys hangout of an evening, of course it is a good way to test if your gay, ie you come back pissed as a sack in the evening, you then have these _women_ that are taller and sexier and have bigger breasts than your normal Thai woman asking to perform sexual acts with you, yep, if your the slightest bit gay your gonna go for it, you do it once that does mean you are gay for life, even if you only do it a little bit, so it's a good test of your manliness, or whether you are a repressed raving homo.

*Penang Visa Run Page*



Nice marble topped table, shame about the plastic chairs.



Bed was okay, no blanket though.



Nice clean toilets, also had squat toilets for those not trained to use sit down ones.



One of the shower rooms, has a mandi and a proper shower, although cold water only but I'm well 'ard.



*Malaysia News Headlines*
*Penang News Headlines*
*Malaysia Weather Forecasts*
*World Time Zones*
*Currency Convertor*

----------


## peterpan

Yep, looks the class DD, 
can't wait to get down to Penang and try it out :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thetyim

Damn is that the shower.
I thought it was the urinal when I stayed there last week

Umm.......what room number were you in ?

----------


## Silent Orchestra

What a shithole.

Is that bin under the sink to catch leaking water?




> do it once that does mean you are gay for life


Try not to worry about it too much, DD.

These thing happen  :Wink:

----------


## The_Dude

This is DD's show of "poor and not so famous". Look out Robin Leech! :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Love Lane has a few guesthouses, and as it is off of the main street of Chulia there should always be rooms available here, also due to peoples fear of being buggered by a Thai Ladyman.

The Oasis Hotel was about the biggest, also had a nice little garden.



The Love Lane Inn Homestay sounds really cheap.



The Wan Hai Hotel was a Chinese run place with a dorm starting at 7 ringgit per night.



The SD Guesthouse, didn't look inside this one.

----------


## Sparky

No Expence spared with you eh ?

----------


## dirtydog

So what else is down Love Lane?
Well they got a small Temple in one of the shop houses, this is Penangs Buddhist Association, they were getting prepared for some festival or celebration, glasses of water with floating candles being set up.

----------


## dirtydog

This was built in Love Lane around 1880 and dedicated to Lo Pan who invented carpentry tools and weapons, the original premises were built on Penang Street, anyway if your into intricate carvings and stuff like that this place has it, not for sale though I don't think.



Tigers to protect the entrance to the Temple.



The main Shrine inside the Temple.



The bearded Buddha?



Every Temple needs a bell, although with the advent of mobile phones these may not be needed so much now.



I have no idea what this is.



Tell a lie, I think you put a candle inside it, old fashioned lamp shade.

----------


## Chuckycheese

I'll be back there again in mid-February. On my last trip, I enjoyed visiting the English cemetery......right on the edge of town and quite interesting.

----------


## unkleblacky

Oasis is good only for a visa run, in my opionion its quite depressing, I did like the English/Irish bar at the end of Chlia though.

Yeah the ladyboys are worse than Thai

----------


## DrAndy

I like staying at this type of hotel, much better than the so-called "classy" ones.

never boring, always meeting people and friendly.

and cheap too!!  I hate spending money on sleeping time - as long as it is comfortable and clean, it's fine

----------


## Wallalai

^ I agree.

----------


## obsidian

3 rules; clean, quiet and cheap. this place looks pretty good.

----------


## Happyman

> I'll be back there again in mid-February. On my last trip, I enjoyed visiting the English cemetery......right on the edge of town and quite interesting.


Amazing the number of children buried there !
 Guess the tropics didnt suit them.
One that sticks in my mind is a cabin boy from a Royal Navy ship  about the time Penang was founded.

aged 13 - died of fever after 2 years faithful service !!!

Catch em young or what!!!

----------


## good2bhappy

why live like a dog!
for 20 quid more you can stay in batu Ferengi

----------


## obsidian

i love penang. people think i am crazy. after a couple of years in thai, penang is a breath if fresh air.

----------


## good2bhappy

great chinese and Indian food

----------

